# removing sights off my PT145



## dlsalva (Feb 20, 2008)

man, i'm trying to remove the sights or just adjust them, and they just wont move. am i doing something wrong? i'm taking out the screw, and it should just slide out right? i have a millenium pro pt145 acp


----------



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

Hello.
I just recently got the same gun and was thinking of doing the same thing, but I finally figured out how the sights work.
Try lining the dots up on whatever yer target is, then raise the gun slightly to cover the target. Mine shot low till I tried this. It looks like yer going to shoot hi, but once you get the hang of it, it works pretty good.
Good luck, HG


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Heh, usually the problem with Millennium sights is them coming off when you _don't_ want them to. :mrgreen:


----------

